# Petrol in ireland



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm going to a wedding last week of the month in the south west of ireland and was thinking of taking the GTR, my only concern is if i'll be able to find any V-power to keep her (quite considerable) thirst at bay. Is there 98 RON available in Ireland, if so who and where has it? I've been down that way a few times now, and I've yet to see a shell garage...

ta!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I seen posts before saying you cant get super unleaded (higher octane fuels)in Southern Ireland. Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

There is no pure 98 ron available any where in the Republic of Ireland. 

The best substitute is Maxol E5 which is a Blend of 5% ethanol and 95% Petrol.

To find out where to get it go here. www.maxol.ie

Regards 

Robbie


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

What do they sell at Mondello?


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The best substitute is Maxol E5 which is a Blend of 5% ethanol and 95% Petrol.


The car is mapped for v-power, i'm not sure how happy I'd be running something like that. Has anyone tried it? How much difference does a couple of RON make? I don't fancy having to pay for a new engine as well as the boat to Ireland.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ask for 50Litres of pochin, its equivalent to 108.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

moleman said:


> What do they sell at Mondello?


Mondello the race track. Thats a race track not a petrol station.

Robbie


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

moleman said:


> What do they sell at Mondello?


For some unknown reason they don't have pumps at the track 
We have to bring extra or pop out at lunch to fill up


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Kristan said:


> . Has anyone tried it? How much difference does a couple of RON make?


Dont even try it.


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

You'll be fine with Maxol E5 if you just lower your boost a bit, I ran fine with a Jap mines ecu at standard boost but not higher.

It's officially rated at 99ron although it seems to test out at around 97


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

DaveV said:


> For some unknown reason they don't have pumps at the track


Where's the nearest one?

Naas?


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

Would the E5 stuff be ok with an octane booster - do they even work?

I'm happy enough to bring the boost down a bit, I'm running 1.3 on 2530's at the moment (400bhp atw) - would 1.1 be enough of a reduction?


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

moleman said:


> Where's the nearest one?
> 
> Naas?


Pretty much, it's about a 10-15min round trip


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

Kristan said:


> Would the E5 stuff be ok with an octane booster - do they even work?
> 
> I'm happy enough to bring the boost down a bit, I'm running 1.3 on 2530's at the moment (400bhp atw) - would 1.1 be enough of a reduction?


I really wouldn't want to recommend what you do yourself just in case....

Perhaps a call to one of the tuners or whoever mapped your car might help :thumbsup:


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

Don't worry, I'm not going to blame anyone if my engine goes pop - that's no-one's fault but mine! 

Thanks for the help though guys


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

DaveV said:


> Pretty much, it's about a 10-15min round trip


Nice one, cheers.


----------

